# IWPA Strong Dog



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Melody took lbs 4 lbs!! it was a cart pull so a little harder then the rails  She pulled 800lbs at 49 lbs for 16.33 times her body weight getting her first leg towards her WD title  Very proud of my girl she came second for over all weight pulled and first in her class (41lbs-60lbs), We had a good time out and got to see lots of good people 

Lets go lady 
















Loadin' up








Pull!
















Cuddlin with mom on deck 








Last Pull!








Thanks for looking :woof:


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm just loading her video of her last pull on youtube hope to have it up soon


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats Jaida and Melody!!! She is doing us all proud I love the pic of you and her on deck because you can literally see the gleam in her eye (ok, I know it is the camera flash, but still...) Good job!!!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol thanks Saint!! She does me soo proud  she lost most weightpulled to an 80 lbs dog but he only pulled 920lbs for most weight so I'm very proud she beat out all the other dogs and she was the second smallest dog


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Very impressive! Now why was a cart as opposed to a rail system used, not an ADBA event or something? Just curious Once again, way to go MIGHTY MELODY!!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

the cart is part of the IWPA registry (International Weight pull association) they do cart and snow drag pulls only as with UKC, ADBA, and APA they do rails, I prefer rails the guy who does the IWPA pulls is setting up to do APA pulls as well but has to get a rail track first so every pull right now has a 50/50 to raise money to get our rails to do APA pulls too  APA are very similar to UKC pulls.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for learning me LOL!!!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol no problem always willing to help!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

she looks great, way to go!!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

way to go and dig deep!! [email protected]!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

She looked awesome. You guy did great work up there congrats.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Very nice work Jaida and Melody!! I'm proud of you both!! Keep up the great work!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone !!! Melody makes me so proud!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Soooo cool! What a great way to compete for a dog. That's so awesome. I love the "dig dig dig!"  Awesome pics and vid.


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

Congrats! I am getting my boy phantom back out on the track!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Yah I love it  Thats awesome my dogs love weightpull


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

DIG DIG DIG!!!!

i love it, thanks for sharing!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks staffy  I know a dog that will actually dig holes on the track so now its a big joke when I say it to mel lol she would never do that she likes to pull way to much.


----------

